# What's going on guys?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, I'm about starved to death for fishing reports from the panhandle and so. ala. No one fishing? I'm still up near Dothan for another couple of weeks, then hopefully back to the Choctawhachee. Haven't been able to hardly fish at all on the Hooch, but hopefully next!!


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

I’ve fished a few weekends on the Ochlockonee river south of Talquin. When the water is low, it is like fishing in a barrel. When the water is up, you have to work for them.

Mixed bag of stumpknockers, goggle eye, shell cracker, and blue gill. A lot of them are whoppers.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The work thing has me tied down. I’ll be back at it in a couple weeks.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Had a bream fishing trip planned for tomorrow and my buddy cancelled. Think I will go to BW on Saturday and try to catch a redfish and then go snatch some mullet.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll be headed that way next week and expect to get out fishing. Will see if I actually catch something to keep this trip...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

bowfisher said:


> I’ve fished a few weekends on the Ochlockonee river south of Talquin. When the water is low, it is like fishing in a barrel. When the water is up, you have to work for them.
> 
> Mixed bag of stumpknockers, goggle eye, shell cracker, and blue gill. A lot of them are whoppers.



That's a heck of a nice report and much appreciated. I have fished that river below the dam only a couple of times. Didn't go far and didn't do well either. Good to know to fish it when water low. Thanks


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

fishwalton said:


> That's a heck of a nice report and much appreciated. I have fished that river below the dam only a couple of times. Didn't go far and didn't do well either. Good to know to fish it when water low. Thanks


I've done well launching at the dam, but I prefer to go farther south down to Mack Landing. Some great fishing there.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

tiger297 said:


> I'll be headed that way next week and expect to get out fishing. Will see if I actually catch something to keep this trip...



Come on down. Apparently the fishing is still good on the Choctawhatchee. A bit dated, but got a report today of a shellcracker bonanza last week from the Cowford area. A 3.2 pounder was reportedly caught.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I try to post most trips but fishing in an area that most here don’t fish, I don’t think it’s very useful but hopefully inspiring. I stayed home this weekend and am making crappie dip today for a church social tonight.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I try to post most trips but fishing in an area that most here don’t fish, I don’t think it’s very useful but hopefully inspiring. I stayed home this weekend and am making crappie dip today for a church social tonight.


Tell me more about this crappie dip!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> Tell me more about this crappie dip!!




I can’t seem to get it right - this batch was too salty. I brined the fish a little to long. Basically 8 fillets brined in a sugar salt mix - 1/2 cup of each and 3 cups of water for about 15 minutes. No more! 2 8 oz packs of cream cheese, 1 cup of sour cream, 1/4 cup of miracle whip, a teaspoon each of cayenne, garlic powder, onion powder, 1/2 diced onion, quarter cup of parsley flakes. Smoke fish and cool in fridge then chop in processor. Mix everything together


----------

